# Knife Blanks



## wayneryan65 (Sep 18, 2013)

What is the size for a Knife Block compared to a knife scale?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 18, 2013)

In my store, all knife blocks are 1 1/2" wide and 5 1/2" long and 1" thick, I do make some that are longer and wider for the Bowie type knife, knife scales are generally 1 1/2" wide and 5 1/2" long and 3/8" to 1/2" thick and they are bookmatched at least all of my scales are bookmatched.


----------



## Percy (Sep 20, 2013)

years ago all knife blocks from suppliers would be 1 1/2 X 1 1/2 X 5 now they seem to have gotten smaller. Most from the knife suppliers are about 1 1/4 X 1 1/4 X 5 Scales are most always around 3/8 thick but I use 1/4 on most knives except the larger bowie ones.
I sell a few blocks and try and make them 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 X 5 but sometimes they are a little smaller but really like them that size. Gives the maker a little room and some extra that he can use for something else. I think the customer needs to alwys get more that they thought they were going to get.
Have a great weekend.

Percy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Molokai (Apr 22, 2014)

i like knife blocks to be at least 1 5/8 x 1 1/2 x 5, like Percy said, it gives some extra room. 
Scales are OK in 3/8 x 1 5/8 x 5. 
Oh man, it gives me headache to translate centimeters to inches. 
how about this, is this easier?
knife blocks 30 x 40 x 125 mm
scales 10 x 40 x 125


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2014)

Molokai said:


> i like knife blocks to be at least 1 5/8 x 1 1/2 x 5, like Percy said, it gives some extra room.
> Scales are OK in 3/8 x 1 5/8 x 5.
> Oh man, it gives me headache to translate centimeters to inches.
> how about this, is this easier?
> ...


Tom, Would you like me to send you a inch rule or a bottle of Tylenol. Ha, Ha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

